# How to get a landmower blenny to eat?



## Kornel351 (Mar 8, 2016)

Hey there i'm currently having a problem getting my landmower to eat right now he is in my QT being treated for parasites using Prazipro and formalin dips with my lunar wrasse.I have never seen him eat some since when i got him approaching 2 weeks now.


----------



## badxgillen (Aug 20, 2010)

If you haven't already tried I would put a rock in from another tank that has some form of algae on it or at least a biofilm. Also many will go for the spiralina enriched frozen brine shrimps. If none of that works, and your chemistry is fine no ammonia and very low nitrates, I might look into making his environment as stress free as possible, infact you should attempt to do this with all your fish in QT. All the dips and treatments are a major stress in itself, combine that with an unfavorable environment you may get a fish that is unwilling to "Snap out of it".

It is also always good to ask the store you got him from what he was eating, I personally always ask the customer assistance to feed the fish I am thinking about buying to make sure they are ready for a home aquarium. Many of these fish are wild caught and that can take some time to transition, I prefer it to be done on the businesses time not mine.


----------



## Roccus (Nov 1, 2013)

something I've learned is that lawn mower blennies tend to be shy little fish... if there are big bad intruders swimming around them, they tend to run and hide rather than eat...I've had 2 ..the first one .. was shy and subdued...not a good fit with a tank with larger bolder mates.. I tried another one a year ago.. that little guy was a bit feistier and would bare his teeth and flare his gills when someone came near him interrupting his grazing... he's doing just fine and everyone leaves him alone....like people fish have personalities.


----------



## Kornel351 (Mar 8, 2016)

Well update I see him now always pecking on the live sand and live rock. I guess my trigger fish which is pretty much the state trooper of the tank might have been bothering him a bit but now his stomach looks way better after the QT. Thank you guys


----------



## badxgillen (Aug 20, 2010)

Good to hear the fish is fitting in the aquarium, sometimes thats all that is needed is a good environment and time.


----------

